# Life of Pi



## shadowseer (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh.

My.

(your god here)

_Life of PI_ is possibly, the GREATEST book, ever written, in the history of mankind. When you get to the last page, you keep on turning because you can't believe it's over.
Bot only does it have a great storyline, but the setup is wonderful, taking a look at animals, religion, and life in general. 
A wonderful read, a great story about co-exsistence, and a refreshing break from the norm. 
:5stars:
I leave you with a quote from this book.
"It is not atheists who get my caw, but agnostics. Doubt is useful fro a while. We must all pass through the garden of Gethsemane, If Christ played with doubt, so must we. If Christ spent an anguished night in prayer, if He burst out from the Cross, "My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?" then surely we are also permitted doubt. But we must move on. To choose doubt as a philosophy of life is akin to choosing immobility as a means of transportation."


----------



## duende (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree, Yann Martel wrote a brilliant tale and it is woven so well. A 400# tiger or an 800# gorilla or a white elephant in the room ought to grab your attention and never let it go!

I've read this at least 3x just for the pleasure of reliving the story. Even knowing how it all ends doesn't diminish the value of the story and the depth with which it is told.


----------

